# Do you fulfill your villager's bug/fish catching requests?



## Arckaniel (May 29, 2020)

So I have Lucky request for bugs twice already but I always end up not giving him the bugs he requests since I don't want to ruin his house interior, but I always feel kinda bad not doing the requests, but for his interior's sake, I think it's still worth it in the end lol, I would have given him the bugs he wanted if he wasn' t part of my dreamie (permanent villager, can never leave my island lol)... Do you guys do the same to your villagers?


----------



## Skunk (May 29, 2020)

I always accept it, but then never bring them what they want cause i know it'll get placed in a very ugly spot inside their home..


----------



## moo_nieu (May 29, 2020)

Yes, I will always do my villager's bidding no matter what it costs me


----------



## Alicia (May 29, 2020)

Depending on the fish or bug, I don't mind fulfilling their request if I remember. 
Sometimes I go out trying to catch the thing they want but can't find it and forget later on.
I don't really mind when they put bug and fish in their homes if they actually look nice.
If they ask for a sea bass I probably wouldn't do it.


----------



## Rosch (May 29, 2020)

I always try to fulfill them, except when they ask rare critters. I've been asked for a cherry salmon once.


----------



## moon_child (May 29, 2020)

No. I want their houses intact.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 29, 2020)

When they want to buy no, but a request to find yes because I have received most of my villager photos that way.


----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)

I always do their requests so I can increase their friendship level.


----------



## coderp (May 29, 2020)

To my best effort, yes. I could not catch a goldfish for Fuchsia for the life of me, but I dont much care for the original houses of most villagers... I gift loooots of furniture to them. My only worry is that they might replace gifted stuff with an ugly goldfish.


----------



## Fye (May 29, 2020)

I fulfilled Fauna's bug wishes in the beginning of the game then saw them in her house and learned my lesson. I never complete their requests anymore and thankfully they hardly ask cause I feel so bad saying no to them


----------



## Zander (May 29, 2020)

I do when I get them, but it hardly ever get these requests


----------



## Uffe (May 29, 2020)

I accept those requests sometimes, but I'll never give them bugs or fish. They can only have fruit from me. Or Bells.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 29, 2020)

I don’t. The most I do is for Aurora. She wanted to do a clothing swap and I agreed. Now she is wearing a green polka dotted thing and I’m ok with it haha.


----------



## voltairenism (May 29, 2020)

I accept it and look for it for like 10 minutes then I completly forget


----------



## itsrowan (May 29, 2020)

When it's requested, I always try to, no matter who the villager is! If I don't ever complete a request, it's because I can't find whatever bug or fish they wanted me to find.

I'm personally not bothered by them replacing their furniture with it, nor do I mind them not giving me bells in return for it. I favor building up a relationship with them over their interior or bells.


----------



## Aliya (May 29, 2020)

No I personally don't. I really hate when they put stuff like that in their houses and while I want to keep all of my villagers at the present moment, that could change in the future and I'd rather keep their houses as close to original as possible for the next user who adopts them. 

I do give them clothes that I think will look good on them though so clothing in homes doesn't bother me as much.


----------



## John Wick (May 29, 2020)

Nope.

Never have.
Never will.


----------



## alpacalypse (May 29, 2020)

i gave elvis a sea bass weeks ago and to this day i still regret it. his house is so noble and elegant—majestic pillars, a palace flooring, zodiac furniture and a gold throne...ruined by a sea bass he placed on top of his golden casket  i wish i could buy it back from him


----------



## dizzy bone (May 29, 2020)

They make it hard for me to say no because after you accept their request they do that cute “^_^” face and I don’t want to let them down lol. I kinda hoped this game would have different interior mechanics where it would be easier to switch out furniture once it gets messed up... but unfortunately it’s pretty much the same as past games. I’m usually pretty careful at the beginning about messing up my villager’s houses with fish and bugs but I almost always give in and give them whatever they want at some point haha.


----------



## xara (May 29, 2020)

i do! i’m not super obsessed with my villager’s interior and i find that they only typically display 1-2 bugs or fish at a time which isn’t awful aha


----------



## imagawayaki (May 29, 2020)

I usually do, didn’t realize it makes them put it in their house though! I might not if the villager has a reaaally coordinated house that would look strange with bugs/fish in it.
I remember in NL my villagers kept asking me for things I couldn’t catch, like stringfish, and I felt so bad that I couldn’t fulfill their request... has anyone had a request for an ultra rare critter? So far mine have only asked for very common things.


----------



## Acies (May 29, 2020)

I don't mind fulfilling their wishes, but I always forget.


----------



## Licorice (May 29, 2020)

I am a servant


----------



## Mayor Todd (May 29, 2020)

After having to turn down several villager requests over the last couple of days, I've started carrying a goldfish with me wherever I go on my island.  So far I haven't had to use it.  I don't want to say no again because I'd like to get pictures from my villagers, and I suspect each denial hurts our friendship.

I'm also mailing all my villagers gift-wrapped fruit every night in a shameless bid to buy their happiness.  I really want those pictures.


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 29, 2020)

I do sometimes, but sometimes i don't when they request a fish or bug that is hard to find


----------



## tanisha23 (May 29, 2020)

I think I would feel bad if I didn't. The only times I haven't was when my villagers would ask when it was too close to the clock turning over. 

Last time Fauna asked me to catch her a wharf roach, she gave me her photo in return when I game it to her!


----------



## biksoka (May 29, 2020)

I try because I see them walking around and just absolutely failing at bug catching lol (c'mon Kid Cat you should be able to snatch that locust with your reflexes) 
I only say no when their house already has like 2-3 bugs and it's taking up a ton of space


----------



## Figment (May 29, 2020)

I do. Sometimes it turns out well though. I think I gave Poppy a Black Bass, and I think it actually looks kind of cool in her house. I think she keeps it turned towards the wall though, which is kind of weird.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (May 29, 2020)

I don't anymore after selling a *mackerel* to Audie. She put that wretched thing in her house. (I am beginning to sound like Blathers now.)


----------



## stiney (May 29, 2020)

Of course! Unless it’s for something irritating to catch like a mole cricket or supes rare.


----------



## toenuki (May 29, 2020)

unless its a villager idc ab, normally nah.


----------



## stiney (May 29, 2020)

xara said:


> i do! i’m not super obsessed with my villager’s interior and i find that they only typically display 1-2 bugs or fish at a time which isn’t awful aha


I guess Cousteau didn’t get the 1-2 bugs/fish displayed memo...


----------



## Opal (May 29, 2020)

I do for the ones I'm planning on getting rid of eventually to increase friendship points and get their pic quicker, but not for the ones I'm planning to keep. They hardly ask me to catch anything for them though, they usually just want to buy it off of me if it's in my pocket

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020



Opal said:


> I do for the ones I'm planning on getting rid of eventually to increase friendship points and get their pic quicker, but not for the ones I'm planning to keep. They hardly ask me to catch anything for them though, they usually just want to buy it off of me if it's in my pocket, so I make sure not to talk to the villagers I like when I have a bug/fish in my pocket.


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 29, 2020)

Guilty of never completing their demands as i always manage to forget! whoops!


----------



## Imbri (May 29, 2020)

Nope, nope, nope.

I am going to do everything I can to keep my villagers' interiors original. I give them clothing, which they usually wear, although Cherry put her visual-punk dress on the wall after wearing it for a few days, and fruit.

Since they don't put out wall hangings, I'm going to mass produce floral swags and letter bomb them. And I am hunting out door plaques/wreaths that fit the house for each of them.


----------



## Mairen (May 29, 2020)

I'm actually disappointed that this feature wasn't altered in this game. I don't know of anyone who was actually glad to see a villager's home full of bugs and fish after enough quests were fulfilled/gifted. I was really hoping that they'd omit bugs and fish from being put up in their homes.


----------



## Bohemia (May 29, 2020)

Yes Idothe bug and fishrequests but I decline the treasure hunt as Ii've never found it.


----------



## Ras (May 29, 2020)

Mayor Todd said:


> After having to turn down several villager requests over the last couple of days, I've started carrying a goldfish with me wherever I go on my island.  So far I haven't had to use it.  I don't want to say no again because I'd like to get pictures from my villagers, and I suspect each denial hurts our friendship.
> 
> I'm also mailing all my villagers gift-wrapped fruit every night in a shameless bid to buy their happiness.  I really want those pictures.



Saying no doesn’t decrease friendship. Also, sending letters or gifts in the mail doesn’t increase friendship. It’s supposed to, but it doesn’t work according to dataminers.


----------

